# Pax uses the N word.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white. 

Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing. 

So for the rest of the ride I’m thinking, If I’m gonna downrate him, how much? I’m sure some drivers out there would instantly 1* them and would appreciate if I did the same. Then I realized, the account was in her name. So I didn’t rate. 

Just curious what everyone’s view is on this.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have really high expectations from my riders. As long as they're not abusive to me I don't worry about much.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Total jerk. I would give one star and then let support know it was a friend of the passenger.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Coachman said:


> As long as they're not abusive to me


bingo. if words or expressions arent directed at me, why should i care
i hear awful things said about every race, from every race.
its amazing how invisible you become when a stranger enters your vehicle


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I had a group of two couples get in at bar closing and, as I hear a conversation that is already underway, one guy is telling the other something to the effect that "the neighborhood I grew up in is sh!t now -- it's all N-word now". Oddly enough, that wasn't even the most offensive thing I heard from this group before they got to their destination.

There's not much you can do other than 1* them; the good thing about it is that people like this are so stupid they often don't even realize that they get rated by drivers, so they aren't even aware that there's anything to "retaliate" for when you do.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

As a black man, you get one warning to stop using that word (regardless of your race). Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

btone31 said:


> As a black man, you get one warning to stop using that word (regardless of your race). Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


Obviously, when black people use the word when referring to each other, it has different connotations than it does when whites use the word to refer to blacks. As you indicate, some black people take offense at the use of it by other blacks (this is sometimes, but not always, a generational thing). So out of curiosity, I've got to ask: when you tell black riders that you don't want them using that word, do they immediately respect your request? Do they apologize to you for having used it?


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


You have earned the gold medal ? for the most sensitive driver of the year!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


The thing is, while you may be white, the pax have absolutely what race/creed/religion/whatever your spouse/kids/family are. If they wouldn't have said the same thing if you were black, it would only be because they were afraid you'd kick their donkeys.

It boils down to them not caring about you or what your situation might be. You're not even human to them.

It actually becomes an insult to you, too.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Obviously, when black people use the word when referring to each other, it has different connotations than it does when whites use the word to refer to blacks. As you indicate, some black people take offense at the use of it by other blacks (this is sometimes, but not always, a generational thing). So out of curiosity, I've got to ask: when you tell black riders that you don't want them using that word, do they immediately respect your request? Do they apologize to you for having used it?


I haven't had this situation pop up yet. Most of my passengers are white, Asian, or Hispanic. When I do pick up blacks, I haven't heard them use the word in my car. I have had some whites and Hispanics use that word, but apologized when I call them out on it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

btone31 said:


> I haven't had this situation pop up yet. Most of my passengers are white, Asian, or Hispanic. When I do pick up blacks, I haven't heard them use the word in my car. I have had some whites and Hispanics use that word, but apologized when I call them out on it.


I suppose they get at least some partial credit for being respectful enough to apologize for it -- after having been stupid enough to assume that you'd be OK with it.

It's no excuse, but there are some circles in which people think it's cool to casually use the word -- typically young people, but not always. When I've heard young black riders use the word (repeatedly) among themselves, that kind of doesn't even count in my mind; it's not at all the same to my ears as when white people use the word. It might really piss off their parents and grandparents when _they_ hear it, though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. Just curious what everyone's view is on this.


Kinda like when Uber drivers who don't get a tip will say _"that paxhole gypped me"_ or _"that paxhole ***** me."_ Those expressions are used without even realizing there could be racial overtones to their expressions. Don't assume the Uber driver using that expression is any more racist then the African-American who calls another African-American the "N" word.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Had a white guy ask me, "Where do all the n.'s live? We install burglar bars in New Jersey because of all the n..s." His buddy was embarrassed and told him to shut up.
White pax who use the n word are obviously racist. Liberal white pax know its taboo.

Black pax on the other hand use the n word freely, even as a term of endearment, usually not in a derogatory way.
I also hear black pax describe others as light skin or dark skin. One woman said she only liked light skin n..s. Another woman was trying to identify someone to her friend as, "that dark skinned n.. at the party last night."
Doesn't seem as racist when black pax use the n word though maybe it is...


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm not racist I hate everyone equally.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

That's nothing, I had a black dude passenger who worked at a bar and he had a few drinks for sure, and after about every other joke, or short story it might as well have been Dave Chappelle skit saying it ... "you know what I'm sayin my N????? --- Cracked me up. Still gave him 5 stars.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve had plenty of young black people in the car who used the N word the same way young white people use the word dude. At first it made me uneasy. But eventually I came to realize It’s just what they call each other. It’s just part of their vernacular. 

A few times in my life I’ve come across what I would call hard core, old school racists. People who use the N word as a weapon, with unadulterated hatred. I have no memories in my life, of anyone more repulsive than those. 

So this guy in my car today, lies somewhere in between the extremes. He was short with, and disrespectful to the girl he was with. He was more like an ignorant child who didn’t know any better. And she was doing her best to keep him under control. But he was a child in a man’s body, and I think it’s going to take some hard knocks to set him straight. I’m just an Uber driver with the power of some stars.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

When it comes to rating for a group of pax, it doesn't matter to me whether the account holder was the one who was out of line. There's that saying "you are the company you keep".

There were a couple times when I had to report pax for discrimination. It wasn't just the use of a slur; it was directed at someone in the car during an argument.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

btone31 said:


> As a black man, you get one warning to stop using that word (regardless of your race). Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


MY BLACK PASSENGERS ARE WHO I HEAR THE " "N" word from most.

Now my gay passengers often call each other ALL KINDS OF THINGS.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't really care what they say to each other back there. But I do pay attention, and if i hear a charged word i am usually just quietly bemused by the diversity of my local culture. If I heard something that really rankled me, I might interject, in a friendly manner (always important to remain friends if you want some stars and tips) something like "whoah, really?" What you do or say in that seven minute ride isnt going to change anything. There are childish, ignorant and racist people out there. And they all need rides. If it weren't for them, half of us would be out of work

As for rating them, I am pretty lenient overall, so it would take a lot for me to bother with the two extra screen taps it takes to do anything other than five. Almost everytime i drop someone off i just hit it and say to myself "they were f%@#in fine." Serious TOS violations are worth the bother, but I dont feel like I have to protect other drivers from awkward unpleasantness.

Maybe it was her account because his got cancelled by ratings from horrified drivers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
Some women refer to each other with the B word.
Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.

I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


It's not so much the actual word, but the intent. And I am not the intent police either.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't have really high expectations from my riders. As long as they're not abusive to me I don't worry about much.


I'm like you. If my pax happen to be a known registered paedophile i wouldn't worry about it. He didn't abuse me or a member of my family so why would I care. As long as he didn't touch me during the trip and he tipped me I will give him 5 star.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> I'm like you. If my pax happen to be a known registered paedophile i wouldn't worry about it. He didn't abuse me or a member of my family so why would I care. As long as he didn't touch me during the trip and he tipped me I will give him 5 star.


Depends on where you are taking him. You dont want to be accidentally abetting something nefarious.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

btone31 said:


> Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


Uber won't do anything, I don't know about Lyft. I had a white female pax calling me the N word and threaten to bash me and have her brother bash me. All she got is a friendly reminder from Uber that racism is wrong and disrespecting your driver is wrong. I know this because Uber send a copy of the email to me. I had video footage of the incident and Uber didn't want to see it.



Zaarc said:


> Depends on where you are taking him. You dont want to be accidentally abetting something nefarious.


First of all if you didn't know I was being sarcastic.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's no excuse, but there are some circles in which people think it's cool to casually use the word


I actually used to work at an alternative high school, pretty rough kids. Id call it 55 white students and 15 black students.
That word was used so casually it astonished me. Of course the white students claimed they had their N Card. uh uh, 
not in my classroom.
I asked them to go up to the north side of town, see how many of those people would respect their N card, and then get back to me.
The problem with this is sure, it was accepted inside the school, but god damn ive wondered how long it took for some of those kids
to get cracked in the face for saying it.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Total jerk. I would give one star and then let support know it was a friend of the passenger.


Support doesn't care nor will it matter. Your a contractor that moves people from one place to another. Why waste your time calling anyone ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


I had a woman just this past week who was like an Indian say some people called her a N. While I was suprised I didnt think it was offensive because someone had used it against her and she didnt think they should have. My suburban teenaged kids are both very highly sensitive to any deragatory terms that refer to any group. I wouldnt really care if they called me/themselves white trash though....



theMezz said:


> Support doesn't care nor will it matter. Your a contractor that moves people from one place to another. Why waste your time calling anyone ?


Calling uber might get you deactivated 
due to low reading comprehension 
skills of support....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I use N word all the time , when talking to my homies , including black homies. Not a good idea to use when meeting someone for the first time, or use it in a church or during a job interview , or during a political rally?
And 1000% bad idea using when pax inside your vehicle .... you might get big ? eyes rolling pax response.
Trying to be funny and make up people uncomfortable ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

My job is to drive from point A to point B. The only color that mattered to me was Green. 

Life is simply to short.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


"Then I realized, the account was in her name. So I didn't rate."

What if she orders a ride for her boyfriend and he robes you? In your situation I would 1* her anyway.

If she doesn't like it, next time leave your ass#ole boyfriend at home. Or bring some duct tape for his mouth


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I don't really care what they say to each other back there. But I do pay attention, and if i hear a charged word i am usually just quietly bemused by the diversity of my local culture. If I heard something that really rankled me, I might interject, in a friendly manner (always important to remain friends if you want some stars and tips) something like "whoah, really?" *What you do or say in that seven minute ride isnt going to change anything.* There are childish, ignorant and racist people out there. And they all need rides. If it weren't for them, half of us would be out of work
> 
> As for rating them, I am pretty lenient overall, so it would take a lot for me to bother with the two extra screen taps it takes to do anything other than five. Almost everytime i drop someone off i just hit it and say to myself "they were f%@#in fine." Serious TOS violations are worth the bother, but I dont feel like I have to protect other drivers from awkward unpleasantness.


200% agreed with this comment.



doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


And 200% agreed with this one too.

When I was teacher in Miami Dade College I had a latino kid use that word. I kicked his ass out of the class so fast he didn't have the chance to take his backpack.

But in my car? I am no one. They won't change with a comment by someone that they already see as someone inferior...


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

People are allowed to be racist . If it offended you than report but otherwise just chalk it up to another idiot passenger . Many of the passengers I actually talk to have opinions that are different than mine . I am not being paid extra to be a moral censor . 

Our society has become one where everyone is watching what everyone else says and judging based on that one moment .


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

I've been driving licensed cabs and now Uber since May 1997 and, believe you me, I've seen and heard it all in my cab ( and now car ) over the years. I couldn't care less how the pax's conversation goes or what they say to each other. Not a fat rat's a®se. One thing you do not do is get all judgemental and involved. That's the quick way to trouble. Live and let live. Take them from A to B without so much as a raised eyebrow at what is said. Heed the advice. It's based on a bucketload of experience.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


Kick his ass out for offensive language and contact Uber immediately and explain the situation and file a complaint against the rider.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

It's an ugly word, regardless if it has an -er at the end or an -a. The sooner we eradicate both terms from society, the better. Seeing people stumble all over themselves to justify the usage of the term with an -a at the end is sad.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

So they used the so called "N" word ? So what ? What are you some kind of snowflake ? 

I'm Italian... if my pax uses the "W" word who cares ? If my passenger hates Italians who gives a [email protected]@@ ?

I suggest you retreat immediately to your "safe space".


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Language is Arbitrary. I find it defines the user not The targeted. I ignore most of what I hear.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

In the United States speech is protected. Unless you overhear people plotting to harm others you have absolutely no right to report or punish anyone for what they say. Just as no one has the right to punish you for how you feel about what they say.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

.


DoubleDee said:


> So they used the so called "N" word ? So what ? What are you some kind of snowflake ?
> 
> I'm Italian... if my pax uses the "W" word who cares ? If my passenger hates Italians who gives a [email protected]@@ ?
> 
> I suggest you retreat immediately to your "safe space".


The W word doesn't have 250 years of slavery attached to it.

I suggest you test your theory by going to an inner city black neighborhood, and throwing around the N word. I think at that point you will come face to face with the difference between the N word and the W word. And then see who needs the safe space.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I would've downrated that n..... Doh! 


I actually had a couple of dopes in my car a few weeks ago, and every other word was "N" this, "N" that. "Man N, that N is my N, N!" The word itself didn't offend me as much as them trying to sound "Gangsta". Words only have the power that you give them, and I strongly believe that "sticks and stones, will break my bones...." I always wonder what ever happened to parents teaching their kids not to be so easily hurt by someone's words. Oh well, maybe I'll open up a kid toughening camp where I can convert snowflakes to human beings.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


And some white people use the N word to let people know they are racists
Some men use the B word to show they are misogynists
Some straight people us the F....t word because they are homophobes and bigots.

So what is your point. Call yourself what you are. If you are a racist call yourself a racist no one will mind.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I would've downrated that n..... Doh!
> 
> I actually had a couple of dopes in my car a few weeks ago, and every other word was "N" this, "N" that. "Man N, that N is my N, N!" The word itself didn't offend me as much as them trying to sound "Gangsta". Words only have the power that you give them, and I strongly believe that "sticks and stones, will break my bones...." I always wonder what ever happened to parents teaching their kids not to be so easily hurt by someone's words. Oh well, maybe I'll open up a kid toughening camp where I can convert snowflakes to human beings.


Send us all a link to your web site when you get your camp set up. We'd like to see it. Maybe you could post some YouTube videos. You could call it "snowflake therapy."


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I wouldn't say anything while they're in my car but I would downrate. Uber created this passive aggressive culture.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

oleole20 said:


> Uber won't do anything, I don't know about Lyft. I had a white female pax calling me the N word and threaten to bash me and have her brother bash me....


Are you black? dude, if I were black and a white person called me the N-word, the'd be out of the car IMMEDIATELY.
I'd pull over in a heartbeat, and either they get out, or I'd call the cops and have them thrown out.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> And some white people use the N word to let people know they are racists
> Some men use the B word to show they are misogynists
> Some straight people us the F....t word because they are homophobes and bigots.
> 
> So what is your point. Call yourself what you are. If you are a racist call yourself a racist no one will mind.


Using a word is not necessarily an indicator of what that person is all about. Now quit being a F---ty little B N and chill the F out

That's "Now quit being a Farty little Butt Nugget and chill the F&#^ out"



Slim Pete said:


> Are you black? dude, if I were black and a white person called me the N-word, the'd be out of the car IMMEDIATELY.
> I'd pull over in a heartbeat, and either they get out, or I'd call the cops and have them thrown out.


RACIST! So you're saying that you would throw a white person out if you were black, but not if you were white? Wow, just wow..... smh


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> RACIST! So you're saying that you would throw a white person out if you were black, but not if you were white? Wow, just wow..... smh


Can you really not see the difference? A white person using that word around other white people is racist and disgusting, but not potentially violent. If a white person uses that word toward a black driver, who knows what they'll do next.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> So they used the so called "N" word ? So what ? What are you some kind of snowflake ?
> 
> I'm Italian... if my pax uses the "W" word who cares ? If my passenger hates Italians who gives a [email protected]@@ ?
> 
> I suggest you retreat immediately to your "safe space".


Of course you don't care because the N word doesn't effect you at all. In fact as an Italian you use the N word all the time to describe black football players or using monkey chants to insult them. Even insulting your own Italian players who happen to be black.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> In the United States speech is protected. Unless you overhear people plotting to harm others you have absolutely no right to report or punish anyone for what they say. Just as no one has the right to punish you for how you feel about what they say.


Freedom of speech, 1st Amendment rights guarantee in the US Constitution, means that the government cannot punish anyone for what they say or express in writing. It does not apply to any other situation, like speech in the private sector.
Uber drivers can kick out passengers who say something offensive or abusive. Uber can deactivate drivers for offensive speech. Etc etc. In these cases, speech is not protected by the 1st Amendment. 
Just fyi


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Total jerk. I would give one star and then let support know it was a friend of the passenger.


----------------------------
The account is in her name. I see no reason to give her a low rating.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Can you really not see the difference? A white person using that word around other white people is racist and disgusting, but not potentially violent. If a white person uses that word toward a black driver, who knows what they'll do next.


I'm being facetious but also kind of not. I found it interesting that his action would be based on the color of his skin. "I have a dream, that one day black boys and white boys will kick pax out of their car for using the N word, not based upon the color of their skin, but on the content of their character"......And yes, I'm still being facetious, sorta.....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------
I look at it this way -- I am giving these people a ride. They are not talking to me and I should not be listening to their conversation. If they start calling me names or referring to me with disrespect, the ride is over.
Now, if I feel that they are name calling that might be meant for me, different ball game and ride is over. 
I have rarely had that happen. Most people are either tired from work or excited because going out for the evening. I do not work the drunk shift , so I do not have those types of paxs. Alcohol brings out the UGLY in people.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Slim Pete said:


> Are you black? dude, if I were black and a white person called me the N-word, the'd be out of the car IMMEDIATELY.


No, I'm Asian with light brown skin but I still get called the N word from time to time. The word doesn't effect me so I just brush it off or say thank you with a smile. When that incident happen I was trying not to laugh because almost every guy have experienced a 20 something girl challenge you to a fight and when they get hit they'll cry and criticise you for hitting a girl.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

i always tell them its not a good idea to piss off the driver


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> In the United States speech is protected. Unless you overhear people plotting to harm others you have absolutely no right to report or punish anyone for what they say. Just as no one has the right to punish you for how you feel about what they say.


You clearly need to understand your amendments dude. Even non American knows more than you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

oleole20 said:


> No, I'm Asian with light brown skin but I still get called the N word from time to time. The word doesn't effect me so I just brush it off or say thank you with a smile. When that incident happen I was trying not to laugh because almost every guy have experienced a 20 something girl challenge you to a fight and when they get hit they'll cry and criticise you for hitting a girl.


...And I'm Italian mostly and get called every type of slur aimed at Hispanics (especially ones who might be illegal.)

I tell them, "If you're going to be a racist, at least get your slurs right. Because I'm mostly Italian and that side came to America in 1863. I'm also about a quarter Apache, and they've been here since before the Mayflower arrived. Perhaps you should catch the next boat right back out."


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> I look at it this way -- I am giving these people a ride. They are not talking to me and I should not be listening to their conversation. If they start calling me names or referring to me with disrespect, the ride is over.


I'm having a tough time following that. Maybe if it was at someones house, or a public restaurant. But this is MY car. This is RIDE-SHARE. I don't think there's any expectation of privacy. I could understand an expectation of Tactfulness from me. But in return I expect an atmosphere of decorum from them.

But I'm open to debate. That's why I posted this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Uber won't do anything, I don't know about Lyft. I had a white female pax calling me the N word and threaten to bash me and have her brother bash me. All she got is a friendly reminder from Uber that racism is wrong and disrespecting your driver is wrong. I know this because Uber send a copy of the email to me. I had video footage of the incident and Uber didn't want to see it.
> 
> 
> First of all if you didn't know I was being sarcastic.


--------------------
Lyft will not do anything either.



ZenUber said:


> I'm having a tough time following that. Maybe if it was at someones house, or a public restaurant. But this is MY car. This is RIDE-SHARE. I don't think there's any expectation of privacy. I could understand an expectation of Tactfulness from me. But in return I expect an atmosphere of decorum from them.
> 
> But I'm open to debate. That's why I posted this.


-----------------------------
Actually, quite simple. It is not my business to listen to their conversation. If I am not listening to a conversation that is not directed to me, I would not hear any unpleasant words or names. I agree with you, there is no expectation of privacy and they should be good little boys and girls but they are in my car for 10-15 minutes. I am not going to start a drama over something that was not said to me.
It is the way that I look at it. No one has to agree. The world will put the person in the proper place. They will learn from experience or struggle every day. It is not my place to teach them. Yes, I can set rules of behavior and defend my area but in reality, nothing I do will make a change. I dislike confrontation and avoid , if possible. If I find them offensive, they are out of my car and what I find offensive will vary from day to day.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I look at it this way -- I am giving these people a ride. They are not talking to me and I should not be listening to their conversation.


Are you telling me if you picked up 2 pax and they're talking about killing or rapping someone, you're going to ignore the conversation? I don't know about you but I've got 2 ears and any conversation goes in my car I have every right to say or do something about it. Unless I'm picking up someone famous or important and I had to sign an NDA.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> .
> 
> The W word doesn't have 250 years of slavery attached to it.
> 
> I suggest you test your theory by going to an inner city black neighborhood, and throwing around the N word. I think at that point you will come face to face with the difference between the N word and the W word. And then see who needs the safe space.


Go to a black neighborhood ? What are you trying to say, that black people are violent criminals ? You must be a racist ? ( what white person isn't after all ? )

You need to knock it off with the slavery routing. None of my ancestors ever enslaved anybody ? Maybe yours did ... in which case maybe you should donate half of your Uber salary for some type of reperations.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd give him about tree fiddy*. But that's just me, and I'm not white. I'd ask the LNM for confirmation


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivers need to start asking their passengers, why they are being so niggardly when they exit the vehicle.

Watch the reactions. The smart ones will be pissed that you called them cheap.

The dumb ones will be thinking you called them the similar sounding word.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Drivers need to start asking their passengers, why they are being so niggardly when they exit the vehicle.
> 
> Watch the reactions. The smart ones will be pissed that you called them cheap.
> 
> The dumb ones will be thinking you called them the similar sounding word.


Pranks likely to backfire.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Pranks likely to backfire.


That is what the video camera is for. Smart cheap asses getting called out and dumb asses thinking you called them a naughty word.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm paid to drive people from Point A to Point B. If two idiots in the back seat want to stay stupid crap and blare their ignorance for the world to hear, there's nothing in my job description that says I have to referee the discussion.

If it bothers me, I'll 1* them. If it doesn't, they can keep giving me their money to be stupid.

I'm a fool to believe Uber/Lyft needs to know about such things. I'm an even bigger fool to think Uber/Lyft would do a [email protected] thing about rude passengers. There's already a mountain of precedent showing they will not.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm paid to drive people from Point A to Point B. If two idiots in the back seat want to stay stupid crap and blare their ignorance for the world to hear, there's nothing in my job description that says I have to referee the discussion.
> 
> If it bothers me, I'll 1* them. If it doesn't, they can keep giving me their money to be stupid.
> 
> I'm a fool to believe Uber/Lyft needs to know about such things. I'm an even bigger fool to think Uber/Lyft would do a [email protected] thing about rude passengers. There's already a mountain of precedent showing they will not.


There is no limit to the amount of accounts that a passenger can create. Both companies allow gift cards. oops I deleted my app/account & had to make a new one. Even if an account was suspended what difference does it make?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


My view is that the President of the United States is a trailblazer and unfortunately he has normalized this worldview. The ballot box is there for a reason.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

btone31 said:


> As a black man, you get one warning to stop using that word (regardless of your race). Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


I hope that warning is a punch.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Support doesn't care nor will it matter. Your a contractor that moves people from one place to another. Why waste your time calling anyone ?


I've never called Uber. I take a few seconds to send them a text and then let them do whatever they want with the information.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

That word has been spoken several hundred times in my car. It's like background noise to me now.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Are you telling me if you picked up 2 pax and they're talking about killing or rapping someone, you're going to ignore the conversation? I don't know about you but I've got 2 ears and any conversation goes in my car I have every right to say or do something about it. Unless I'm picking up someone famous or important and I had to sign an NDA.


-----------------------
Feel free to operate your car anyway you wish. People planning a crime are not going to get in a ride share car and talk about it. Even if I report it, there is nothing that the police can do. Nothing but "here say". Even if I could i.d. them, which is impossible. Fight the battles you can win. 
Hell, I caught a driver trying to steal my ride, got his car license number and reported it to Lyft. Response -- Lyft sent "ME" an instruction sheet on how to avoid picking up the wrong passenger and totally overlook the info that I sent.
Like I said - Fight the battles that you have a chance of winning.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> bingo. if words or expressions arent directed at me, why should i care
> i hear awful things said about every race, from every race.
> its amazing how invisible you become when a stranger enters your vehicle


I would care. Just listening to that sort of language is unacceptable. If it were a black man saying to another black person, I would be less involved as that is a cultural reference I am not allowed to participate in - I would still one star him/her though. If it were a white man, sorry, ride over, don't care why, but don't need that language. Honestly - if a racial slur were tossed out in my car, against any race, sorry, ride over. Take it to the corner, but not in my car.



OtherUbersdo said:


> People are allowed to be racist .


Sorry, wrong. People are not, and should not be allowed to be racist. At least not in my world.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I would care. Just listening to that sort of language is unacceptable. If it were a black man saying to another black person, I would be less involved as that is a cultural reference I am not allowed to participate in - I would still one star him/her though. If it were a white man, sorry, ride over, don't care why, but don't need that language. Honestly - if a racial slur were tossed out in my car, against any race, sorry, ride over. Take it to the corner, but not in my car.
> 
> 
> Sorry, wrong. People are not, and should not be allowed to be racist. At least not in my world.


 In a perfect world people should not have biases but this isn't a perfect world . Part of the greatness that is America is that people can say and more importantly think whatever they want . As much as I disagree with what some people say I also feel it is important for all of us that they have the right to say it . But if you do say something , you should be prepared to deal with the consequences .

We are in a dicey time now . Social media has changed things . People say things that in recent years have become less acceptable to say in public and are ostracized and bullied by masses of people they don't even know for making a slip of the tongue or an error in judgement .

And no I am not defending racism here , just the right to have opinions that are different from the majority .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Sorry, wrong. People are not, and should not be allowed to be racist. At least not in my world.


I wish I could agree with you but if I was going to police my riders' opinions, I'd be kicking 90% of them out of my car.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

btone31 said:


> As a black man, you get one warning to stop using that word (regardless of your race). Happens again, ride over and reported to Uber/Lyft.


What if the passenger is black?

Where I've lived a good cross section of under 30s use the word. Black, white, Asian, native....,

I had some passenger get uptight while taking about hunting in Texas. They have an invasive species deer from India. I mentioned hunting where I am from involved walking up and down coulees. They thought I said *******. After, they were rude I demanded they look up the word and apologize. Surprisingly they did.

Your car, your rules, but the word simply means something new to a huge swath of the population. I look whitish, but have been called that word dozens of times in a neutral or positive way over the years.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Even if I report it, there is nothing that the police can do. Nothing but "here say". Even if I could i.d. them, which is impossible.


That's why you should have a dual camera dashcam in your car.



KK2929 said:


> Hell, I caught a driver trying to steal my ride, got his car license number and reported it to Lyft. Response -- Lyft sent "ME" an instruction sheet on how to avoid picking up the wrong passenger and totally overlook the info that I sent.


Stealing your pax is not against the law, it's an *Unethical behavior just like if your best friend steal your gf. I had my fair share other drivers stealing my pax as I watch them do it. I just wait, get my cancellation fee and go.*


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Having an opinion different from the majority is one thing, and you have every right to have your own opinions, and even express them - in the proper venue. I don't "police" my passengers, hell I hardly even pay attention to what they are saying. Indeed, this is America, and we are free to speak our minds - EXCEPT that this is my car, my world, my rules. You wanna trash talk people, or express offensive opinions, do it outside of my car, then it's none of my business. Inside my car, you are in effect inviting me into your conversation, and I'm pretty easygoing, but I do have my limits. Don't like it? Wait until the ride comes to a complete stop, please exit to your right.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Yes . Your car your rules . Which is why I said in my original post that if it offended you then boot them and report . 
I got the impression from the original post that the driver heard this while the passengers were having a semi-private talk among themselves . Meaning the driver was not directly involved in the conversation . 

Today we are constantly being pushed to rate or judge everything . It's not a good thing . People make mistakes . People say things they wish they hadn't . Or sometimes people just say what they want to . 

People are allowed to be racist . Just like they are allowed to be stupid or religious . They are even allowed to express their opinions in public places .

So like I said , if it offends you then act as you wish . If they say something to insult or incite you or someone else in your car then report them . But two people having a conversation that doesn't involve me ? That's their issue , not mine .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

"N" word is the one word I'll give 1 warning not to use. The next time I'm pulling over and ending the ride. I don't care if they are white, black, pink using the word. Here in Utah, the blacks are like "I'm black, I can use it". No, not in my car you can't. I'm from the south. It's a disgusting ugly word. You want to demean and degrade your race, go ahead. But not in my car. It disgusts me. Get out.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> In a perfect world people should not have biases but this isn't a perfect world . Part of the greatness that is America is that people can say and more importantly think whatever they want . As much as I disagree with what some people say I also feel it is important for all of us that they have the right to say it . But if you do say something , you should be prepared to deal with the consequences .
> 
> We are in a dicey time now . Social media has changed things . People say things that in recent years have become less acceptable to say in public and are ostracized and bullied by masses of people they don't even know for making a slip of the tongue or an error in judgement .
> 
> And no I am not defending racism here, just the right to have opinions that are different from the majority .


I agree. Being in the right, doesn't count, if you're forced to do so. In general, I believe in free speech, as long as it doesn't cause physical harm. But free speech under the law should not mean you don't pay a social price when it offends people. Uber's star system is like a social indicator of your behavior. Nobody is telling him he can't say it, just that we don't approve. We have to be able to disapprove. That's a part of free speech. In this particular case, I felt inclined to downrate in order to alert other drivers, who I know might be very offended, about this guy. If it was his account, I think I would have one starred him. Since it was the girlfriends account, there's no telling how often he rides with her. She shushed him, so she didn't approve of, nor tolerate the behavior. She proactively disapproved. And yet, she was with him - poor judgement. I thought he was a little abusive to her too, but she put up with it.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> "N" word is the one word I'll give 1 warning not to use. The next time I'm pulling over and ending the ride. I don't care if they are white, black, pink using the word. Here in Utah, the blacks are like "I'm black, I can use it". No, not in my car you can't. I'm from the south. It's a disgusting ugly word. You want to demean and degrade your race, go ahead. But not in my car. It disgusts me. Get out.


It's amazing how many people would disagree with you. We live in funny times, and have all sorts of different sets of standards.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I wouldn't say anything while they're in my car but I would downrate. Uber created this passive aggressive culture.


Why are we getting upset about a private conversation that two people have in the back seat of our car? if they were disrespectful to you and called you names yes, I could understand that.
We are Uber drivers, not the social police.

" Uber created this passive aggressive culture"??????? 
Really.....?????


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I don’t care what pax says, if I hear anything it is one ear out the other, me saying anything doesn’t change that persons paradigm of thinking, I don’t agree with it but does it affect me? No. Will I make a difference telling them to not use it? No. Uber doesn’t teach drivers that pax are all filthy jackasses and the real job is tuning them out and their ignorant ways. The first lesson you should ever learn before wanting to be a faux cab driver is that people ARE shit, if you meet a cool one that’s nice, but that’s as far as it goes.

Everyone is on meds these days lol, I am not trying to figure out who is or isn’t, I just drove to make my bucks. That was all.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

btone31 said:


> I have had some whites and Hispanics use that word, but apologized when I call them out on it.


Really? That happens?
The balls. JFC!! Hahahha


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Liberal white pax know its taboo.


I see you quickly wanted to make this political, if "liberals" know this is taboo why do they vote for known racist? Why do most of them belong to the racist democratic party?

Back on topic, If they toss me a sawbuck on the way out they can say whatever they want and still get 5 stars from me. I would not change their rating based on what I thought the account holder's friend might have said.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I see you quickly wanted to make this political, if "liberals" know this is taboo why do they vote for known racist? Why do most of them belong to the racist democratic party?
> 
> Back on topic, If they toss me a sawbuck on the way out they can say whatever they want and still get 5 stars from me. I would not change their rating based on what I thought the account holder's friend might have said.


I see I hit a nerve.
Yeah the n word is political. That's why it's taboo for white people to use it because of the history of slavery and oppression that the word invokes; the enslavement and dehumanization of black people by white people merely because of a difference in skin color.

I dont know what you're talking about with Democrats voting for a known racist when the last D-president was descended from a Kenyan immigrant and the current R-president is a blatant racist who questioned Obama's citizenship because of his African origin, calls Mexicans racists, advocates an immigration ban on all Muslims, and was well known for discriminating against black tenants in his NY rental properties.

The only white people who use the n word in my car are racists but I agree with you that I dont care what they say. It's not my business to tell them how to speak politely so I just 1 star them like any other vulgar nasty paxhole so I dont have to see them again.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> *Pax uses the N word.*


So What?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I dont know what you're talking about with Democrats voting for a known racist


You said liberals know its taboo. If that was true this guy wouldn't be living in the governor's mansion.












TemptingFate said:


> racist who questioned Obama's citizenship because of his African origin


And this claim was started by a liberal. Your original claim only mentioned how "liberals" know better. I say the liberals are the most intolerant of them all.



TemptingFate said:


> calls Mexicans racists, advocates an immigration ban on all Muslims


Both of these statements are false AND not relevant to the OP or your statement about liberal superiority.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> You said liberals know its taboo. If that was true this guy wouldn't be living in the governor's mansion.
> 
> View attachment 338106
> 
> ...


Your arguments are transparently tendentious, disingenuous and not worth refuting. Suffice to say that you're wrong and I don't care if you want to live in your sad MAGA lala land. Good for you. Enjoy your delusions.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lunger said:


> So What?


Exactly. That's my question to drivers. I think I have your answer. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Your arguments are transparently tendentious, disingenuous and not worth refuting. Suffice to say that you're wrong and I don't care if you want to live in your sad MAGA lala land. Good for you. Enjoy your delusions.


Talk about delusional. Only a person who's either delusional or stupid would find something wrong with the expression "Make America Great Again".

I guess you see racism everywhere ? Everybodies a racist . I feel sorry for people with an IQ as low as you.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Talk about delusional. Only a person who's either delusional or stupid would find something wrong with the expression "Make America Great Again".
> 
> I guess you see racism everywhere ? Everybodies a racist . I feel sorry for people with an IQ as low as you.


Liberals are the real racists. That's me saying that as someone who is a black American who once was a registered Democrat, until I did my research.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The passenger said "necrophilia"? that's got to be the worst word I know of that starts with the letter n


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Suffice to say that you're wrong


What did I say that was wrong? Do you think the governor of Virginia is a Republican? There is a picture of him wearing his KKK costume, and he is a Democrat.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/01/us/politics/ralph-northam-yearbook-blackface.html
Do you dispute the origins of the Obama birther movement?

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/aug/22/fact-checking-media-yes-clinton-machine-did-start-/
The travel ban was based on Obama's list of the 7 most dangerous countries in the world.

https://wgntv.com/2017/01/30/banned-countries-based-on-list-from-obama-administration/


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Just curious what everyone's view is on this.


All it means is that the guy is a racist idiot. But that is his problem. As long as he isn't trying to pee on my foot, I just let it go.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I see I hit a nerve.
> Yeah the n word is political. That's why it's taboo for white people to use it because of the history of slavery and oppression that the word invokes; the enslavement and dehumanization of black people by white people merely because of a difference in skin color.
> 
> I dont know what you're talking about with Democrats voting for a known racist when the last D-president was descended from a Kenyan immigrant and the current R-president is a blatant racist who questioned Obama's citizenship because of his African origin, calls Mexicans racists, advocates an immigration ban on all Muslims, and was well known for discriminating against black tenants in his NY rental properties.
> ...


You do realize that Obama claimed to be born in Kenya in the 1990s.....

He started the birther movement.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


It's a strange world out there.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

These people in the backseat are ALL friends and know each other well. What they call each other or other people doesn't concern me unless it is directed AT ME. If your sensitive you shouldn't be driving U/L. People (especially drunks) feel at ease to say or do or say WHATEVER anymore. Take the idiot and their friends that bring open containers or vape pens and think NOTHING of it! They get pissed when you tell them to dump it out or stop vaping in my car! Like how dare I? Point is they use U/L like toilet paper and expect us to he there and know our role and shut our hole.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> You do realize that Obama claimed to be born in Kenya in the 1990s.....
> 
> He started the Bircher movement.


The Birther movement started during the 2008 campaign. 
He said "Three years ago, I visited Kenya as the first sitting American president to come from Kenya." in 2018, not the 1990's. Why would he have referred to himself as "sitting American president," all the way back in the 90's? And how could he have started a movement in 2008 by making a comment in 2018? Do you think he's a time traveler too?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The Birther movement started during the 2008 campaign.
> He said "Three years ago, I visited Kenya as the first sitting American president to come from Kenya." in 2018, not the 1990's. Why would he have referred to himself as "sitting American president," all the way back in the 90's? And how could he have started a movement in 2008 by making a comment in 2018? Do you think he's a time traveler too?


Obama claimed to be born in Kenya in the early 90s while hawking a book he published. The promotional materials explicitly stated he was born in Kenya.

That is where the "birthers" got their information originally.

True? Not true? Who knows. But it was an Obama created issue. When one claims, publicly, to be foreign born, it follows that opponents will want to investigate it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Obama claimed to be born in Kenya in the early 90s while hawking a book he published. The promotional materials explicitly stated he was born in Kenya.
> 
> That is where the "birthers" got their information originally.
> 
> True? Not true? Who knows. But it was an Obama created issue. When one claims, publicly, to be foreign born, it follows that opponents will want to investigate it.


Who know's?
People who research it. 
The associated press reported that it was a biography by another author that mistakenly said he was born in Kenya. The biography dates to the 90's, but not his words. His father was born there, and his brother was born there. So it's easy to see how the error could have been made. 
If you have a better source, I'd be curious to know what it is.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


Hard R?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Hard R?


Hard what?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Hard what?


N word 
A or hard ER


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


I would have told him flat out. I don't appreciate the use of that word in my vicinity



doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


on the flip side, a LOT of black people don't like to hear or use the n word in most context,
some women don't refer to each other with the B word
Some gay people don't refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.

have respect forthose around you. You never know how badly one may take offense to something.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> N word
> A or hard ER


ER 
Hard R



doyousensehumor said:


> Some black people refer to each other with the n word.
> Some women refer to each other with the B word.
> Some gay people refer to each other with the 6 letter F word.
> 
> I'm not the PC police. I let them all be.


But it's different when straight people call gay the F word,
And when men call women the B word,
And definitely when white people use the N word.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> ER
> Hard R
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting way to PC right there

100% support the use of the F word 
Pathetic it's a 'banned' word now

Howeverrrrrrr
*The N word is 100% off limits to white people as far as I'm concerned - in public *
If you're listening to rap in your room or car - get it outta your system ???

I find it amazing when Hispanic or white trash people have the N word in their vocabulary, mind blowing they think it's acceptable 
Maybe I'm the crazy one


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You're getting way to PC right there
> 
> 100% support the use of the F word
> Pathetic it's a 'banned' word now
> ...


The question is: what is the life cycle of an offensive word? 
If we look back in history at words that were once offensive - 
1 - do they fall out of use because we just stopped using them?
2 - do the they fall out of use because we did use them and got over the offensiveness?
3 - do they become obsolete as a culture evolves? 
What does it take for an offensive word to become obsolete?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The question is: what is the life cycle of an offensive word?
> If we look back in history at words that were once offensive -
> 1 - do they fall out of use because we just stopped using them?
> 2 - do the they fall out of use because we did use them and got over the offensiveness?
> ...


No I think it's pretty clear cut that these words get cycled out because they develop a really negative connotation

****** or the R word if it's censored was just the term when it started then it becomes like a demeaning insult over time
Same with all of them I think

Edit: they aren't offensive inherently they develop like that over time

It's kinda like whenever you see Riots in Baltimore or whatever, it's still not off limits to say THUGS in a very demeaning manner

But we all know when ppl say thugs they mean 'uncivilized blacks'


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No I think it's pretty clear cut that these words get cycled out because they develop a really negative connotation
> 
> @@@@@@ or the R word if it's censored was just the term when it started then it becomes like a demeaning insult over time
> Same with all of them I think
> ...


But exactly how, by what mechanism are they cycled out. What happens between the time they got really offensive, and the time they were no longer used. It's not like society suddenly has all memory of the word erased from their memories.

My wife and I are sitting here trying to think of an offensive six letter word beginning with R. We're stumped. Maybe we don't get out enough. Is it something the kids are saying nowadays?

When I think of thugs, I think of the mafia. Or violent criminals in general. Looking up the word, it's origins are Hindi, meaning their or swindler.


----------



## UberDude69 (Mar 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I'll preface this by pointing out that the pax (a couple) and myself are all white.
> 
> Couple gets in. Pleasant conversation including laughter. I thought the guy was oddly short with her a few times, but whatever. Then he say something to the effect of: some N way of doing things. It just rolled out of his mouth like it was an expression he used often. She shushed him, but he blew it off and kept talking. It was like she shushed him because she was embarrassed at what I might think. And it sounded like a role she was accustomed to playing.
> 
> ...


The weirdest and most racist thing I've heard from a passenger was that "asians are uncreative" in the tech field. Apparently the guy worked for a tech company and was complaining about how asian programmers lack creativity. The funny part was that the guy himself wasn't even a programmer but an account representative aka customer service. It's funny how he judged other people whos technical skills are FAR above his when he has a low skill job within the same organization.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberDude69 said:


> The weirdest and most racist thing I've heard from a passenger was that "asians are uncreative" in the tech field. Apparently the guy worked for a tech company and was complaining about how asian programmers lack creativity. The funny part was that the guy himself wasn't even a programmer but an account representative aka customer service. It's funny how he judged other people whos technical skills are FAR above his when he has a low skill job within the same organization.


Maybe he's just hearing things from his buddies in the programming department.


----------



## UberDude69 (Mar 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Maybe he's just hearing things from his buddies in the programming department.


Whatever the case he looked like one of those low IQ conservatives that wear baseball caps and are overweight anyway.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberDude69 said:


> Whatever the case he looked like one of those low IQ conservatives that wear baseball caps and are overweight anyway.


Some people are followers. Not everyone learns how to think for themselves.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Seems like the age of "being offended" on behalf of no one has officially started.
Drivers need to just drive and stop listening in on private rider conversations.

I've been driving myself for a fairly long time and when I "listen in" which is rare these days it is always highly offensive language that been used in most things. Thing is unless the riders go hey you driver you so and so this and that can go eat $h!t etc would be the only thing that would make me stop the ride and downrate them but if they are talking to themselves and leave me be to earn my buck per hour it all sweet. :redface:

Were paid to pick up and drop off the rider not to eave drop and judge what is said in a private conversation. Everyone entitled to their own opinion and we live in a society of free speech or used to be that way now political correctness pretty much killing it. No one going to like what everyone going to say so I guess we should all be mutes from here on out ? that way no one would ever be offended again in this precious world.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Seems like the age of "being offended" on behalf of no one has officially started.
> Drivers need to just drive and stop listening in on private rider conversations.
> 
> I've been driving myself for a fairly long time and when I "listen in" which is rare these days it is always highly offensive language that been used in most things. Thing is unless the riders go hey you driver you so and so this and that can go eat $h!t etc would be the only thing that would make me stop the ride and downrate them but if they are talking to themselves and leave me be to earn my buck per hour it all sweet. :redface:
> ...


Meow


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> But exactly how, by what mechanism are they cycled out. What happens between the time they got really offensive, and the time they were no longer used. It's not like society suddenly has all memory of the word erased from their memories.
> 
> My wife and I are sitting here trying to think of an offensive six letter word beginning with R. We're stumped. Maybe we don't get out enough. Is it something the kids are saying nowadays?
> 
> When I think of thugs, I think of the mafia. Or violent criminals in general. Looking up the word, it's origins are Hindi, meaning their or swindler.


I


Immoralized said:


> Seems like the age of "being offended" on behalf of no one has officially started.
> Drivers need to just drive and stop listening in on private rider conversations.
> 
> I've been driving myself for a fairly long time and when I "listen in" which is rare these days it is always highly offensive language that been used in most things. Thing is unless the riders go hey you driver you so and so this and that can go eat $h!t etc would be the only thing that would make me stop the ride and downrate them but if they are talking to themselves and leave me be to earn my buck per hour it all sweet. :redface:
> ...


How can you literally not hear what they're saying ?
I


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I
> 
> How can you literally not hear what they're saying ?
> I


I just tune out mate and focus on driving these days :roflmao: It all the same BS talk anyways. Sometimes I do get bored and listen in but I do respect my rider privacy even though they don't really have reasonable expectation of it talking out-loud in my private vehicle.

I've head many races or what they say races discussion, gender discrimination, bullying and all manner of things in my thousands of trips with these rideshare companies. Just people been people.

Don't get me wrong if it is directed at me I am always the first person to stop the vehicle and kick them out of the vehicle faster than they can say what driver were sorry. Most just want to see if they can push driver buttons but I'm not one to get disrespected directly in my own vehicle and doesn't matter what the fare is I do have a line that can't be crossed.

If riders are carrying on with a private convo and sometimes 6 riders in my vehicle been SUV/XL class be 3 or so separate convos and you kind of just learn to tune out :redface: i sometimes put on some noise canceling headphones and listen to music/podcast. Six intoxicated adults all talking loudly in an enclosed environment... Sometimes I just need something to cover my ears.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I actually used to work at an alternative high school, pretty rough kids. Id call it 55 white students and 15 black students.
> That word was used so casually it astonished me. Of course the white students claimed they had their N Card. uh uh,
> not in my classroom.
> I asked them to go up to the north side of town, see how many of those people would respect their N card, and then get back to me.
> ...


One white college kids says the N word on a bus, he is vilified on national news ... one black guy cuts the throat of a white Tampa Air Force veteran bus driver and not a damn word from these same scum bags ...



Hans GrUber said:


> I hope that warning is a punch.


The most racist people I have ever seen in DC were black ...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> But exactly how, by what mechanism are they cycled out. What happens between the time they got really offensive, and the time they were no longer used. It's not like society suddenly has all memory of the word erased from their memories.
> 
> My wife and I are sitting here trying to think of an offensive six letter word beginning with R. We're stumped. Maybe we don't get out enough. Is it something the kids are saying nowadays?
> 
> When I think of thugs, I think of the mafia. Or violent criminals in general. Looking up the word, it's origins are Hindi, meaning their or swindler.


I'd say the sensitive liberals willingly give it up 
The rest are demonized Into giving it up

They quickly become demonized words, it's like a public guilt trip to change the language

The word is similar to Leotard


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Who know's?
> People who research it.
> The associated press reported that it was a biography by another author that mistakenly said he was born in Kenya. The biography dates to the 90's, but not his words. His father was born there, and his brother was born there. So it's easy to see how the error could have been made.
> If you have a better source, I'd be curious to know what it is.





ZenUber said:


> ER
> Hard R
> 
> 
> ...


it isn't different.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'd say the sensitive liberals willingly give it up
> The rest are demonized Into giving it up
> 
> They quickly become demonized words, it's like a public guilt trip to change the language
> ...


******?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> it isn't different.
> 
> 
> @@@@@@?


Censored brah

But probably



UberDude69 said:


> The weirdest and most racist thing I've heard from a passenger was that "asians are uncreative" in the tech field. Apparently the guy worked for a tech company and was complaining about how asian programmers lack creativity. The funny part was that the guy himself wasn't even a programmer but an account representative aka customer service. It's funny how he judged other people whos technical skills are FAR above his when he has a low skill job within the same organization.


I guess my sensitivity is low but I don't consider statements like that very racist 
Like not racist at al

Expressing hate for a race is racist 
Making generalizations about races isn't imo


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> In the United States speech is protected. Unless you overhear people plotting to harm others you have absolutely no right to report or punish anyone for what they say. Just as no one has the right to punish you for how you feel about what they say.


Some people need pictures. . . .


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Who cares? Too much credence given to this horse chit these days. Motor on!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> One white college kids says the N word on a bus, he is vilified on national news ... one black guy cuts the throat of a white Tampa Air Force veteran bus driver and not a damn word from these same scum bags ...
> 
> 
> The most racist people I have ever seen in DC were black ...


The descendants of 250 years of slavery, tend to want to fight back, with the same ethic that was bred into them. It's their heritage.


GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'd say the sensitive liberals willingly give it up
> The rest are demonized Into giving it up
> 
> They quickly become demonized words, it's like a public guilt trip to change the language
> ...


Ahh, I new the trump Troll would eventually rear it's ugly head.
Back under your bridge.
Back!
Back!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The descendants of 250 years of slavery, tend to want to fight back, with the same ethic that was bred into them. It's their heritage.
> 
> Ahh, I new the trump Troll would eventually rear it's ugly head.
> Back under your bridge.
> ...


What u talking about


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The descendants of 250 years of slavery, tend to want to fight back, with the same ethic that was bred into them. It's their heritage.
> 
> Ahh, I new the trump Troll would eventually rear it's ugly head.
> Back under your bridge.
> ...


Such a strange assessment.

You are endorsing blacks being able to kill people because "slavery"?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Such a strange assessment.
> 
> You are endorsing blacks being able to kill people because "slavery"?


Have NO idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Have NO idea what you're talking about.


Your words "The descendants of 250 years of slavery, tend to want to fight back, with the same ethic that was bred into them. It's their heritage"

What does that mean? You think blacks are bred to be violent? They are bred to have poor ethical values?

What did you mean?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> In the United States speech is protected. Unless you overhear people plotting to harm others you have absolutely no right to report or punish anyone for what they say. Just as no one has the right to punish you for how you feel about what they say.


Tell that to the mods when they suspend an account for language or content.

Yes, we all have free speech. Mostly. The Gov't can't fault you for it, but I wouldn't recommend dropping too many f-bombs in a courtroom. There are, actually, limits to it.

And private industry does get to censor. Drivers that don't want to hear racist language, whether it applies to them or not, absolutely have the right to end the ride and put the pax out.

U/L have decided that they will uphold the general rules of non-discriminatory work space, and also say that such language, as well as sexual harassment, etc. isn't to be tolerated. That is their perogative as well. It just requires someone on one end or the other to agree with them and report.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Tell that to the mods when they suspend an account for language or content.
> 
> Yes, we all have free speech. Mostly. The Gov't can't fault you for it, but I wouldn't recommend dropping too many f-bombs in a courtroom. There are, actually, limits to it.
> 
> ...


People should understand that _only the government _can "censor"; it's not "censorship" when a party other than the government does it.

If a newspaper refuses to run an ad that they find offensive or otherwise incompatible with their editorial standards for any reason, that is not censorship; if they make the decision to run the ad and the government intervenes to prevent publication, that is censorship. Similarly, if a website implements standards prohibiting something they don't want on their site, that is not censorship.

If an author tries to find a publisher to publish a book and every publisher refuses to do so, that's not censorship; if the author tries to self-publish it, and the government steps in and seizes the printed copies, that is censorship. This ain't that complicated.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> The descendants of 250 years of slavery, tend to want to fight back, with the same ethic that was bred into them. It's their heritage.
> 
> Ahh, I new the trump Troll would eventually rear it's ugly head.
> Back under your bridge.
> ...


Public service announcement : Trump is still president. Thank you ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> People should understand that _only the government _can "censor"; it's not "censorship" when a party other than the government does it.
> 
> If a newspaper refuses to run an ad that they find offensive or otherwise incompatible with their editorial standards for any reason, that is not censorship; if they make the decision to run the ad and the government intervenes to prevent publication, that is censorship. Similarly, if a website implements standards prohibiting something they don't want on their site, that is not censorship.
> 
> If an author tries to find a publisher to publish a book and every publisher refuses to do so, that's not censorship; if the author tries to self-publish it, and the government steps in and seizes the printed copies, that is censorship. This ain't that complicated.


You explained it better than I. ????


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

@SuzeCB and @JohnnyBravo836 I assume you're both spot on as far as the first amendment goes within it's strict legal and governmental sense. However, when members invoke the first amendment, I'm not sure they're always invoking it in a strictly legal sense. I believe they are often invoking what they see as the ideology behind the amendment, rather than the amendment itself within its legally defined parameters.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Moonrider said:


> Some people need pictures. . . .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m not fond of the word regardless of the mouth it comes out of.

I’m more lenient towards African Americans because they use it as a form of taking back, the negative connotation associated with the word and while I personally disagree it’s their prerogative.

For any other race to use it, is either showing ignorance of where that word originated from or, a lack of care and in my eyes disrespect.

But hey, it’s just now used as a slang because afore mentioned decided to turn it around.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> @SuzeCB and @JohnnyBravo836 I assume you're both spot on as far as the first amendment goes within it's strict legal and governmental sense. However, when members invoke the first amendment, I'm not sure they're always invoking it in a strictly legal sense. I believe they are often invoking what they see as the ideology behind the amendment, rather than the amendment itself within its legally defined parameters.


If that's what they have in mind, then their expectation that they should be able to say whatever they want while using someone else's privately owned media distribution system is hopelessly unrealistic and seriously confused. Private businesses do not have to subsidize or support communications that they disagree with.

If you have a TV show and say something really controversial on it and the network cancels your show, you are not being censored; if you don't like it, the proper answer to that is "get your own network then". Now, if you _do_ get your own network, and then the government steps in to stop you from broadcasting, that's a whole 'nother ball game.

Similarly, if people object to something you said and start organizing a boycott of your advertisers -- again, _not_ _censorship_. It's people freely putting economic pressure on those who are financially supporting your show, and no one _has_ to _pay for you_ to be able to say whatever you want on their network. The advertisers get to decide if they want to support or be associated with your statements. No one from the government is involved, and no one is preventing you from saying whatever you damned well please: they're just not willing to pay you for saying it, and they're not willing to let you use their network to do it, which would amount to financially supporting it.

People on both sides of the political spectrum sometimes get all bent out of shape about this kind of thing; it's an area of serious confusion for a lot of people, but there's really no reason for it, because the lines are really very clear almost all of the time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The stigma applied to whites who use the n-word is just incredible. There was a local girl from a wealthy family here who was caught using the n-word on an instagram video. She had to withdraw from her high school and her parents ended up selling their home and moving away. All because of a word. There wasn't even any context to it. She and her friends were just shouting it for about 15 seconds. If you tell kids a word is forbidden, that's like giving them a dare to use it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If that's what they have in mind, then their expectation that they should be able to say whatever they want while using someone else's privately owned media distribution system is hopelessly unrealistic and seriously confused. Private businesses do not have to subsidize or support communications that they disagree with.
> 
> If you have a TV show and say something really controversial on it and the network cancels your show, you are not being censored; if you don't like it, the proper answer to that is "get your own network then". Now, if you _do_ get your own network, and then the government steps in to stop you from broadcasting, that's a whole 'nother ball game.


I don't think any of them would suggest that a liberal news network or radio show has to give conservative views a platform (or vice versa), or that a newspaper has to print articles it disagrees with. But when the purpose of a forum is for the exchange of ideas between people, then I think they'd argue that it's proper to allow the exchange of ideas to flow, within reason. Again this is obviously not a legal argument. Theoretically, I could start my own privately owned discussion forum about politics, and delete every post that disagrees with my own views. And while that may be legally fine, I think everyone would agree that it would be ridiculous. Now if I wanted to start a blog or newspaper, to express my own personal views, then that would be a different matter.

Now obviously, very few discussion forums are complete free for alls. And I think most would agree that some kind of rules are a good thing. I think most of us just argue about how far that should extend. IMHO it's also possible that too much censorship sometimes achieves the opposite of what it sets out to, and actually encourages the ideas it's trying to eliminate. Rather than allowing them to be freely debunked in public.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Tell that to the mods when they suspend an account for language or content.


 You want freedom of speech? Go create your own forum and you can do or say whatever you want.
This is their house. When you're in somebody else's house you respect their rules.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I don't think any of them would suggest that a liberal news network or radio show has to give conservative views a platform (or vice versa), or that a newspaper has to print articles it disagrees with. But when the purpose of a forum is for the exchange of ideas between people, then I think they'd argue that it's proper to allow the exchange of ideas to flow.


Ok, but how far the exchange of ideas should be allowed to flow, or in which direction it should be allowed to flow, are completely at the discretion of the owners and operators of the forum. The important thing for people to understand is that this has nothing whatsoever to do with their first amendment right to freedom of speech, and has nothing to do with "censorship".


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Ok, but how far the exchange of ideas should be allowed to flow, or in which direction it should be allowed to flow, are completely at the discretion of the owners and operators of the forum. The important thing for people to understand is that this has nothing whatsoever to do with their first amendment right to freedom of speech, and has nothing to do with "censorship".


I agree with that, for the most part. But IMO, from a semantic point of view, censorship within a privately run forum is still called censorship. Just that the first amendment has no legal bearing on it. AFAIK the definition of the term censorship is not limited to government censorship, or to whether or not the censorship is justified. I think it's just a term that denotes editing or deleting content deemed to be inappropriate, unacceptable etc, for whatever reason.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I agree with that, for the most part. But IMO, from a semantic point of view, censorship within a privately run forum is still called censorship. Just that the first amendment has no legal bearing on it. AFAIK the definition of the term censorship is not limited to government censorship, or whether or not the censorship is justified.


The first amendment says "Congress shall make no law . . . abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press" -- the prohibition is only on government action. When people talk, for example, about "network censors" who monitor and disallow certain things on the network, that is a euphemism, and has nothing to do with "freedom of speech". It's precisely because of this sort of sloppy, euphemistic language that people get seriously confused and led astray about things that are really very clear cut.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The first amendment says "Congress shall make no law . . . abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press" -- the prohibition is only on government action. When people talk, for example, about "network censors" who monitor and disallow certain things on the network, that is a euphemism, and has nothing to do with "freedom of speech". It's precisely because of this sort of sloppy, euphemistic language that people get seriously confused and led astray about things that are really very clear cut.


Not sure if you misunderstood my post that you quoted, but I was no longer talking about the first amendment. Just your interpretation of the term censorship.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The important thing for people to understand is that this has nothing whatsoever to do with their first amendment right to freedom of speech, _and has nothing to do with "censorship_".


My point was that AFAIK the term censorship has nothing to do with the first amendment. And is just a term denoting the editing/deleting of content on grounds of it being considered inappropriate etc. So an action can still be considered 'censorship' even if it has no bearing on the first amendement, and even if it was justified. I get that some people use the term pejoratively, and maybe that's what you were referring to, but I'm just discussing its proper meaning.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> You want freedom of speech? Go create your own forum and you can do or say whatever you want.
> This is their house. When you're in somebody else's house you respect their rules.


I wasn't disrespecting them. I was responding to someone else.

I am fully aware of the limitations of free speech and understand and respect them.


----------

